# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  MH issues make practical problems tough - CAB

## Paula

CItizens Advice research on obstacles faced by people with MH issues

https://wearecitizensadvice.org.uk/b...eid=fec5547343

----------

OldMike (15-08-17),Suzi (15-08-17)

----------


## OldMike

Thanks for the link Paula.  :):

----------


## Amaya

It is good that they are saying something. But I would think that could have been worded way more strongly with better examples. It is such a problem for people with mental health problems to deal with ordinary life and really not enough is done to help with that in so many places.. I would have liked them to say it with a lot more umph!

----------


## Jarre

I wouldn't be able to do the job I do without suzi and team to prop me up in times of need and give me encouragement.

----------

Suzi (16-08-17)

----------


## Paula

> It is good that they are saying something. But I would think that could have been worded way more strongly with better examples. It is such a problem for people with mental health problems to deal with ordinary life and really not enough is done to help with that in so many places.. I would have liked them to say it with a lot more umph!


I suspect they will. This statement is the first step after initial research, and their research will be continuing in the autumn. Citizens Advice are not known for holding back  :O: .

----------

Amaya (16-08-17)

----------


## Amaya

I am pleased to hear that Paula.

Jarre, do you work for the CAB then?

----------


## Suzi

> I wouldn't be able to do the job I do without suzi and team to prop me up in times of need and give me encouragement.


Of course you would! All we do is wave pompoms and try to remind you that you are awesome and you CAN do it!

----------

Jarre (17-08-17)

----------


## Jarre

> I am pleased to hear that Paula.
> 
> Jarre, do you work for the CAB then?


No, I work full time though in Architecture balancing the job, spine pain, depression etc. I'll be honest to say that the job keeps me saneish i.e. gives some form of routine that helps reduce my anxiety

----------

Amaya (17-08-17)

----------


## Amaya

Are you an architect, or do you mean something related?

----------


## Jarre

Technician, I'm the one that does all the detailed drawings, do site visits and try to translate an architects sketches into something that can be built and then they take the glory lol

----------

Amaya (19-08-17)

----------


## Amaya

I used to want to be an architect when I was younger until I realised that they have grand ideas that other people make work. Technicians, builders, engineers.. all cool jobs  :): 

Sorry for taking this thread off topic. But it is always interesting to know what everyone does in real life.

----------

